# Loomex/(romex) job that defines great workmanship



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.electrical-contractor.net/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/122256/1.html

Have a look at this thread and the photos of the Romex and data from a very large house.

Pretty hard to say that Romex jockeys are hacks after you see this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mshea said:


> http://www.electrical-contractor.net/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/122256/1.html
> 
> Have a look at this thread and the photos of the Romex and data from a very large house.
> 
> Pretty hard to say that Romex jockeys are hacks after you see this one.:thumbsup:


Those pictures have been around for years. It is quite the anal retentive work if I must say so.

Bob-- BBQ-- posted those pictures in 2005.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i seen those pictures a million times. beautiful work though and im sure the customer paid for the work to be done like that. i would be very proud of myself if i was the EC on that job


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks more like art than an electrical installation.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Why would running NM be hack if it was done to code?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

backstay said:


> Why would running NM be hack if it was done to code?


Cause they also used blue boxes! :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I love blue, it's my favorite color!


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

What a hack!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Bob-- BBQ-- posted those pictures in 2005.


When I read the title to this thread I guessed it would be those pictures that were sent to me by the inspector.

They are still on my hard drive at home.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> When I read the title to this thread I guessed it would be those pictures that were sent to me by the inspector.
> 
> They are still on my hard drive at home.


Do you have the full size pics? 


~Matt


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Do you have the full size pics?


They were sent to me in the days of 56K modems, what you see is what I got. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> They were sent to me in the days of 56K modems, what you see is what I got. :laughing:


 lol Gotcha.

~Matt


----------

